# Lance Armstrong Going For A 7th Tour De France Win



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard on the radio today that Lance Armstrong is going to compete in this years Tour De France.

His victory last year was very convincing  I'll follow it and wish him and the Discovery Team success for both the Individual & Team Titles.


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2005)

As well as congratualate him for having a hot girlfriend...


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 17, 2005)

Go Lance go!  I remeber watching him when he rode in the Longsjo classic in Fitchburg, MA the season before he turned pro and remarked that he might just be the one to change cycling forever.

With all of the steriod talk his accomplishments sometimes make me wonder.  Is he really one of those once in a lifetime athletes?  I maintain that he is, and he's completely clean, but I would be very disappointed if the opposite were found to be true.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 17, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> As well as congratualate him for having a hot girlfriend...


This post is worthless... 

...without pictures   :wink: 


Go Lance, go!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 17, 2005)

dmc/cbcbd:
"I'd hit it", "This post is worthless without pictures"- you guys Farkers?

On topic, Lance kicks arse. I hope he does it staight, and I think he's clean.
And his girlfriend is the hotness.


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> dmc/cbcbd:
> "I'd hit it", "This post is worthless without pictures"- you guys Farkers?
> 
> On topic, Lance kicks arse. I hope he does it staight, and I think he's clean.
> And his girlfriend is the hotness.



What's a Farker?

Lance does kick ass... And I doubt he's doped... The friggin French hold onto his blood samples longer then they keep some wines...
The intensity he shows when people are getting in his face waving flags and stuff is amazing...

Sheryl Crowe is extremely hot...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 17, 2005)

A "Farker" is "one who Farks". Fark.com, that is. Fun place.
Those two phrases are common. Though, I suppose they may be common all over this here intarwebby thing. Fark bought naming rights to the Fleet Center for Feb 28th. Funny stuff.


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> A "Farker" is "one who Farks". Fark.com, that is. Fun place.
> Those two phrases are common. Though, I suppose they may be common all over this here intarwebby thing. Fark bought naming rights to the Fleet Center for Feb 28th. Funny stuff.



Fark is cool... Thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> dmc/cbcbd:
> "I'd hit it", "This post is worthless without pictures"- you guys Farkers?


<threadjack>
Lol 
I used to hit Fark a lot, before it became an obsession...

Yeah, these phrases are now common fare in forums all around

</threadjack>



> The intensity he shows when people are getting in his face waving flags and stuff is amazing...


It's his eyes and his demeanor. I'd rather get in a fight with Mr T or Apollo Creed before facing off with Lance. The guy just has this relentless grit.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2005)

The guy beat testiculer cancer that had spread to his lungs and brain; his doctors told him he had a 50-50 chance for survival just to keep him from getting depressed...they fully expected him to die from it.

Not to diminish his amazing accomplishments, but winning bike races is easy compared to his fight for life. I admire his determination greatly.


----------

